# TCR Availability (question for reps)



## tjp (Aug 16, 2004)

What's with the 18 week wait time for a TCR Advanced 1? I have an order in at my LBS, I really would like one for this season, but this is insane. Is there any hope of that time being shortened?


----------



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

I got mine back in September. It was the first one out the door for the 2010 models. Last year, Giant sold out and my LBS couldn't get any until the 2010, so I waited. It is early in the year yet so they will push out more.


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

Giant scaled back high end production this year, even eliminating some models. ( No alliance models in women or men, a few were produced but production stopped) The rest of the high end is running lean since 2009 was not the best year. However the demand has gone back up and they simply do not have the bikes to fill the orders. I work for a giant dealer and they simply do not have high end bikes right now. More are becoming available but the numbers are not huge and everyone is waiting to grab them up. If you dont have a bike on order now you might be waiting till 2011 models to come out. 

Also Giant is not the only one going through this, Trek had huge 2009 inventory left over and scaled back there high end production as well. ( i was told by the Trek rep). 

2009 was not a stellar year for selling new bikes and alot of people who make decisions on production still have that bad taste in there mouth.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Contact Outspokin in Clearwater FL. they have one or can get one. They have major Giant connections there. I think they also opened up the first Giant Store there in the country IIRC.


----------

